# Thinking Red : Heh Heh!



## car (Aug 29, 2009)

A couple of things - 

For those who don't know, Dave Redmon will take over as the new INSCOM CSM in November. I'm helping the G3 SGM with the planning and OPORD. It will take place during the INSCOM Senior Enlisted Conference the week of Veteran's Day. We're also doing an NCO Staff ride to Manassass that week - kind of fitting since CSM Joe Paul (current INSCOM CSM) is almost as much of a military history whore as I am 

Also - I'm retiring (got my orders last week) 28 Feb 10. That's why I sudden'y have time to help a G3 SGM plan a conference and retirement....;)

I've served with some of you. It's been my priviledge. Thanks for what you've done, and will continue to do for our Army and the MI Corps.

Intelligence drives operations!

Toujours en Avant!

Army Strong!

C


----------



## EverSoLost (Aug 30, 2009)

Congrats on the Retirement.  Thank you for your Service.  Thank you for your mentoring.

Sincerely,

ESL


----------



## crapgame (Aug 31, 2009)

Good for you and thank you, C, for your commitment and service.

btw, I have a question for you.
I hope you don't mind.
PM on the way for you.


----------



## Brando (Sep 4, 2009)

Excellent!

Congratz and thank you.


----------



## Swill (Sep 5, 2009)

I object. We need you in AD for at least, I dunno, 20 more years at least. Retirement: denied. Report to my 2 shop immediately for further opportunity.  

Congratulations, SGM. You've earned it.


----------



## moobob (Sep 14, 2009)

Congrats. Proud to have been one of your soldiers for a bit.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jan 30, 2010)

Well done Sergeant Major, enjoy a well-earned retirement.


----------

